

Is It a Planet, or Not? Planets Flora and Mnemosyne? Really? - saundby
http://astrobasics.blogspot.com/2010/09/is-it-planet-or-not.html

======
vogon
A lot of history about planet changing. I had no idea. I usually just think of
what I know a word means.

